# Bitte um Hilfe: angebliches Verfahren



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2004)

heute morgen habe ich diese e-mail bekommen: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Von:   bebe03 @ defsol .se


An:   danielga @ gmx. de 


Betreff:   Sie tauschen illegal Dateien aus 


Datum:   Fri, 2 Jan 2004 20:46:45 +0100 




Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

das herunterladen von Filmen, Software und MP3s ist illegal und somit Strafbar.

Wir möchten Ihnen hiermit vorab mitteilen, dass Ihr Rechner unter
der IP 81.227.153.87 erfasst wurde. Der Inhalt Ihres Rechner wurde als Beweismittel
sichergestellt und es wird ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Sie eingleitet.

Die Strafanzeige und die Möglichkeit zur Stellungnahme wird Ihnen in den nächsten
Tagen schriftlich zugestellt.
Die von uns gesammelten Daten unter dem Aktenzeichen #21297
sind für Sie und ggf. Ihrem Anwalt beigefügt und einsehbar.

Da wir negative Erfahrungen mit Mailbomben in der Vergangenheit
gemacht haben, wurde die Herkunft dieser Mail verschleiert.


Nähere Auskunft erteilt Ihnen die Kriminalpolizei Düsseldorf,
Europa Sonderkommission "Internet Downloads"
Rufnummer innerhalb Deutschland (0211) 870 - 0 oder (0211) 870 - 6868
Rufnummer außerhalb Deutschland (0049211) 870 - 0 oder (0049211) 870 - 6868

Hochachtungsvoll

i.A. PK Mollbach

------------------------------------------------------------------------

als anhang habe ich noch ein bat-datei bekommen namens aktenz21297.bat



jetzt frage ich mich aber was ich davon halten soll,denn gmx hat diese e-mail unter der globalen sperrliste! ich versteh von providern und so einem zeug relativ wenig....(bin erst 14 trotzdem interessiert mich das mal)  ich würde mich freuen wenn mir das mal jemand für mich verständlich erklärt,ob diese e-mail wirklich schon unter spam fällt oder was ich jetzt überhaupt tun soll: und ich nutze weder kaaza noch sonst irgendein illegales download-programm und ich denke nicht,dass wenn schon eine warnung kommt,dann nicht per e-mail!  thx für die antworten (schon mal im vorraus)!


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2004)

Das dürfte ein Fake sein. Auch wenn Name, Adresse, Telefonnummern glaubhaft wirken, so ist schon mal das Aktenzeichen nicht plausibel. Außerdem - und das dürfte die Hauptsache sein - wird so nicht bei der Polizei gearbeitet!

Also beruhig Dich erstmal, drucke die Mail aus und gib´ Sie am besten dem PP Düsseldorf zur Kenntnis.


----------



## Heiko (3 Januar 2004)

Das ist ein aktuell sehr verbreiteter Wurm.
Wenn Du den Anhang ausgeführt hast, dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß!


----------



## sascha (3 Januar 2004)

Solltest Du den Anhang tatsächlich geklickt (= Wurm aktiviert) haben, hol Dir mal ein Reinigungsprogramm für Deinen PC. In dem Fall dürfte der Cleaner für Sober.C das Richtige sein:

http://www.trojaner-info.de/programme.shtml


----------



## bebe (3 Januar 2004)

*nene*

keine angst,ich klick son s***** eh net an,ja ich glaub auch,dass das n fake ist...vielleicht druck ichs wirklich aus und schicks hin...wird wohls beste sein...danke für die antworten! bebe


----------



## bebe (3 Januar 2004)

*ups*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3503

ups naja...trotzdem danke


----------



## johinos (3 Januar 2004)

bebe schrieb:
			
		

> (bin erst 14 trotzdem interessiert mich das mal)


 Gut, dass du dich dafür interessierst, was da passiert - andere müssen erst gutes Geld (z. B. bei Dialern) bezahlen um zu erfahren, dass das Internet seine Tücken hat. Hast du deine Eltern gefragt? - Wer dich ins Internet lässt, sollte auch dafür sorgen, dass du informiert wirst.
Allgemein und zu der Art eMail, die du bekommen hast, gibt's einigermaßen verständliche Informationen auch unter www.bsi-fuer-buerger.de


----------



## bebe (3 Januar 2004)

ich bin im internet seit ich 6 bin! mir brauchste nix von sicherheit zu erzählen..bestens informiert *grins*..bei dieser mail hab ich halt etwas gegrübelt...ein glück dass es dieses wunderbare forum gibt *gg* und mei eltern wissen schon lange dass ich mich bestens auskenn *g* naja technikkram is net mein fall aber ansonsten kenn ich mich schon aus (immerhin weiß ich das es ein kompatibilitätsprogramm gibt *freu* *lol*)     8)       :holy:  *lol*
achja und des mitn dialern hab ich mit 8 entdeckt und bis jetzt keinen angeklickt,bin halt n schlauchen  *grins* (is ironisch gemeint) *knuddl* *LOL*


----------



## johinos (3 Januar 2004)

bebe schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin im internet seit ich 6 bin! mir brauchste nix von sicherheit zu erzählen..bestens informiert ....
> bin halt n schlauchen  *grins* (is ironisch gemeint) *knuddl* *LOL*


 Dann frage ich mich und dich, was die Ursprungsfrage sollte - Langeweile? Da tut jemand hilflos, neu angemeldet, postet bevor er/sie guckt...  
:machkaputt:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2004)

Eh jo, sei nicht so streng - immerhin kann die Frage auch anderen interessierten Lesern hilfreich sein, wenn sie morgen eine vermeintliche Mail aus Düsseldorf bekommen. Außerdem hatte mich z. B. diese Polizei-Mail eh interessiert.


----------



## BenTigger (11 Januar 2004)

Weitere Info zum Thema um Sorber.b/c auch hier:

http://www.dslteam.de/news701.html


----------

